# Burts Bees recused my face!!!!



## ToxicAllure (Jan 15, 2009)

*I was typing so fast I spelling rescued wrong lol*



So about a year ago my face broke out...massively. I mean, whiteheads, blackheads, cystic ance. It mainly happened around my chin and cheeks, it got to the point where it hurt to smile. My skin went from flawless to wrecked in about 3 days. It was horrible and its been an uphill struggle ever since. Not to mention that my confidence was compeltely trashed.

For the past six months or so I have been using Clinique and it worked wonders for me by clearing up most of my breakouts and keeping any new blemishs down to a minimum.

Then for X-mas my mom got me this Burt Bees Garden Tomato Complexion Soap

Last week I tried it for the first time, at first I thought it wouldn't do much except make my face feel clean. When I woke up the next morning I almost cried. My cystic ance had dramatically diminished in size and everything else was almost completely gone. OVERNIGHT!!!!

The ONLY thing that irks me about this soap is that it makes my face feel REALLY clean, quite literally squeaky clean. When I rinse it off my fingers aftewards they almost drag together, I dunno, its hard to explain. But it leaves NO residue behind which is awesome. 

I still use my Clinique cleanser in the morning and I my moisturizer but oh my jesus this soap has saved my life.     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just thought I would let everyone know, maybe it'll help someone out. Lol


----------



## LaBelleMel31 (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah I really really like Burt's Bees product.  seriously they have not disappoint me at all.  i had a little scab on the corner of my lips and just applied burt's bees chapstick every night and litterally it's gone in three days.  amazing stuff.  u should try their tomato toner i think?  feels really refreshing and best of all everything's natural. =)


----------



## MissResha (Jan 15, 2009)

wow thats incredible!! im so happy for you!!


----------



## marvlgrl2 (Jan 15, 2009)

I love Burt's Bees. I currently started using their Soap Bark and Chamomile Cleansing Cream and it's just wonderful. Leaves your skin feeling super clean and very tingly fresh. I've noticed black heads are diminished after using it. Also, I've used their radiance day and night creams, which are pretty cool.

Has anyone tried the Herbal Blemish Stick from Burt's? I'm really curious about it. I currently use Aveeno's Clear Complexion Correcting Treatment, which is nice but sometimes leaves my skin feeling too greasy.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 2, 2009)

I got the tomato soap today and I can't wait to try it!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 2, 2009)

that's great that it worked for you! 
i have a bar of this that i got in a gift set, but i haven't used it yet. 
i love burt bee's honey lip balm! and i really miss Dr. Burt's Lavender Mint Toothpaste, it's been discontinued for some reason.


----------



## kiss (Feb 5, 2009)

I got the Soap Bark & Chamomile cream cleanser and I am loving it so far. I love the smell and it feels so nice massaging it into my skin, and hasn't broken me out. I feel like its helping me recover from the Lush cleansers that ruined my skin. I also want to try that orange cleanser.


----------



## ashk36 (Feb 6, 2009)

I've been kinda curious about some of the other Burt's Bees products. I use that blemish stick a lot, and I really like it. I read from another Specktrite to remove the little roller ball, and use a cotton swab to apply the product. Way less messy, less wasteful, and more precise.


----------



## lumiere (Feb 24, 2009)

I love Burt's Bee's herbal ointment..it has sweet almond oil in it, and I use it for dry/red/sensitive spots on my face.


----------



## sparkfae (Mar 18, 2009)

I have never thought of removing the ball from the blemish stick.I guess that would make sense,it wastes so much and _contaminates_ the product with the ball.I use the soap bark wash and it is amazing, it helps reduce redness on my skin and my black heads have decreased also. I'll have to try the cleansing bar since i've been having trouble clearing up my acne lately.


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 21, 2009)

I love the soap bark cleanser! 

I get what you mean about the soap making you face feel too clean! The hand soap and shampoo bar do the same thing, I think it's because there's no stuff in it to leave a residue behind. 

Someone mentioned the lavander and tea tree toothpaste, I loved that stuff! It was the only toothpaste I ever liked the taste of.


----------



## terramishu (Mar 22, 2009)

Oooh reading all your posts made me excited to try out their products! Can't wait to buy some of their stuff. Glad their products worked for some of you!!!

What would you experienced Burt's Bees customers recommend for me?
I got dry/sensitive/existent acne/acne-prone skin.

The tomato soap bar looks good! I'm hungry lol... The ingredients are so natural. 
What bothers me is that they add *fragrance*, I'm scared that my face will react to it.

_Tomato or Wild Lettuce soap bar?_
I think the lettuce will be better for my dry sensitive skin, right? But description said that it had "cooling" properties so=drying out skin?
The tomato one has vitamins and all... and claims to reduce size of pores and soothe skin.

Anybody has tried the _Lemon Poppy Seed_ and _Orange_ Cleanser?

Thanks~ I'm desperate to cure my face


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 22, 2009)

Ohh Tomatoes!!! I copy michelle phans tomato scrub 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - DIY: Tomato Scrub


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 22, 2009)

That's awesome! glad you found something that worked for you.

My absolute favorite Burts Bees product is the "Naturally Ageless Intensive Repairing Serum" which is basically just an oil blend, but WOW.. i put it on at night and my face is glowing in the morning. It's amazing, i love it. It's about $25 but you only need 3-4 drops so it lasts a long time.


Ingredients:
Rosa canina (rose hip) seed oil, simmondsia chinensis (jojoba) seed oil, borago officinalis (borage) seed oil, corylus avellana (hazel) seed oil, oenothera biennis (evening primrose) oil, tritium vulgare (wheat) germ oil, calendula officinalis (calendula) flower extract, camelia sinensis (green tea) leaf extract, helianthus annuus (sunflower) seed oil, citrus aurantium amara (bitter orange) oil, rosa damascena (bulgarian rose) flower oil, punica granatum (pomegranate) oil, tocopherol, glycine soja (soybean) oil, vegetable oil, beta carotene


----------

